# Cichlids info needed



## Frizy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm about to go to my LFS and buy me my always"wanted" 55 g tank.
Took me forever to decide on the 55 g instead of the 46 bowfront,as far as i could read up they like the long tank better(correct me if i'm wrong).
I'm new to cichilds,like brandnew so i have tons of Questions.

So I wanna get African cichlids like the electric blue,yellow,bumble bee,jewel,possible peacock.(i think you guys call them lake malaki"spelling not sure")
I can mix them up right?
I thought for my 55 g plan on getting 8-10 cichlids and A pleco,plan on getting them all in baby sizes and if there is trouble later on i have a backup plan(friend will take pleco).
I ill try get to get the marine land tank with the led light,but might be choosing the top fin as the other one will be sold out.(again)
Will that filter be enough for it?

I can't decide between light sand and darker rocks( i heard/read that you can use hermit crap sand) is that true?

or black sand tanish/bronish rocks

or blk garvel with tansh /bronish rocks.

What are the pro and cons between using sand or gravel with this bigger fish.

Rocks: is the best placce to get my rocks like the garden center? and can i choose any rock i want?I just have to clean it(boil it in water) right(and spary it of).?

What do i need to know ith a big 55 g tank the biggest one i h=ever owned was a 29 g.....any special info is appreciated.

I see all these pretty tanks with bubbles in them what do you guys use as the bubble maker(with my other tanks i alwasy used decoration bubble makers)......this is sooo a whole new world for me lol but so exciting.......

reason why i wanna choose cichlids as the colors,i do can have a couple more then just one(was thinking bout a tiger oscar in the beginning),They are smart and regonize you,eat out of your hand(if you teach them) and they are active and fun to watch........are all my reasons correct or did i read up on some myth...any more to add?

Geez i thought i never will but i think for now i run out of questions lol
Appreciate any Questions that you may can answer,esspecially before i leave....lol
(and no i will not buy any fish today...but everything else besides fish......
I think i will use my cycled 10 g filter as method......thanks


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

For cichlids, particualrly Africans, a 75 gallon tank is much better than a 55. Forget the lfs and check craiglist for a used setup, save yourself quite a bit of $ that way.

Sand/rocks color is up to you, most fish look better over a darker substrate. Sand is easier to keep clean than gravel, debris doesn't get trapped between it as easily.

Most rocks are fine, limestone is actually helpful for African cichlids because it helps buffer the pH.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For Malawi fish, you want to 'overfilter'. Take whatever filter is suggested and get 2. IMO, 550 gallons per hour for a 55 is about right. If you really want to 'mix them up'. Get all males and only 1 of each. Otherwise get no more than 2 or 3 kinds. Pick fish from difference genera and different appearances to avoid cross-breeding and reduce aggression. here's one suggestion. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php 

Where are you located? I highly recommend getting purebred mbuna from a local club member instead of 'mixed Africans' from a chain store. Nice wholesale fish from a breeder will cost about the same as pond fish retail.

I do agree about the 75 being better and it doesn't take up much more space or cost that much more if you get it from the right store.


----------



## Frizy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I went out and bought....well lots my wallet says wayyy to much lol
I went with blk sand and i did buy the 55g....perhaps in the future i wil go higher right now a 55 g will have to do.

I bought the stone called moss boulders.....honestly the only stone i could find in any of the garden centers....how do i clean it properly?i heard soak in bleach and scrub rinse...will that do it?.....can i even use that stone?

Location is central texas


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.texascichlid.org/ If you really want to know what you are getting into, check out the Apr. 29-May 1 show and workshop. I realize distances in TX are greater than they look, but even talking to a local can give you leads on great cheap fish and what the local water needs to be cichlid perfect.


----------

